
Snelson's Atoms: “It Must Give Off and Receive Light Like a Tiny Space Station” - bikeshack
http://www.dataisnature.com/?p=2160
======
jakeogh
The models have a striking similarity to Polywell's fusion device.
[http://www.bing.com/images/search?q=polywell](http://www.bing.com/images/search?q=polywell)

